#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  BGP Como Funciona e Como Contratar

## jiago

Bom dia Pessoal, 


Estou começando agora na área de ISP, e tenho algumas duvidas sobre o BGP, de como funciona, como se contrata 
esse serviço, se precisa de uma CCR pra rodar, etc...


Quem tiver noção sobre esse serviço e puder compartilhar informações conosco aqui no fórum ficarei agradecido.

----------


## avatar52

BGP não se contrata, se estuda e se procura antes: https://imasters.com.br/artigo/4653/...&source=single

Você nem sabe modelo OSI e já quer partir pra BGP, está dando passo maior que a perna.

----------


## DoniWall

Para fechar BGP com qualquer operadora, antes você tem que ser ASN. E para tirar o ASN no registro.br, tem um pouco de burocracia. Precisa mandar print da quantidade de clientes que tem. Para mim foi desse jeito. Ah! detalhe, o mais barato sai R$ 3200,00 por ano.

----------

